# Sunset



## littleowl (Nov 23, 2014)

I took these while I was sailing. The Geese were off to there feeding grounds.


----------



## Lee (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunning photography Little Owl. Looks like a small lake, care to say where it is?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2014)

Beautiful, littleowl...what camera were you using ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice photos Littleowl, thanks for posting!


----------



## GDAD (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunning, love the way the sun shimmers across the water. Lucky guys sailing!!!
Where about were they taken?


----------



## littleowl (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the complements all.
I am in a Sailing club that caters for special needs. I was in a Lugger that is used to accommodate special needs who have to have a carer with them permanently.This gives them the chance to enjoy themselves and gives them some confidence. 
 Other wise  Trimarans such as the one in the picture are used with a Buddy doing the sailing these are used without a carer having to accompany them.
The camera is a Canon 700D with a Canon 70/300 lens fitted with a UV filter.


----------

